# OB Hive/Swarm



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

jpr33 said:


> When should I put out a bait/swarm box


Now, if possible.



jpr33 said:


> and how far from my present hive.


Distance isn't too important, but I wouldn't put the bait hive right next to the OH entrance (although they have been known to move that far). Generally speaking a minimum distance of 50-100 feet from the OH entrance is fine. Some studies have indicated most swarms occupy cavities that are between a few hundred feet and 1 mile away from their parent hive.

But you'd be better to make sure you're making the bait hive the right size, with the right entrance, weather tight, with the right bait, proper comb insert, ideal height, high visibility in full shade, near a water source and with proper entrance orientation. Or at least, as many of those as you can accomplish.

Good luck, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"When should I put out a bait/swarm box ..." 

I want to be at least ten days ahead of the beginning of swarm season, and in the Fredericksburg area, that is now.

"... and how far from my present hive."

I would like for the trap to be about 400 yards from the original hive, but with bees, you don't have to be ideal to be successful. Your trap is competing against other attractive locations within a couple of miles of the original hive. The other factors mentioned by Special K are often more controllable and likely more important than being the ideal distance.


----------

